# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  التعريف بالسعودية كبلد سياحي مع اهم المعلومات حوله

## Fannan1

المملكة العربية السعودية 
دولة عربية ملكية تقع في شبه الجزيرة العربية وتستأثر بثلاثة أخماس  مساحتها، يحدها من الشمال كل من العراق والأردن والكويت، ومن الشرق  الإمارات وقطر والبحرين والخليج العربي، ومن الجنوب كل من سلطنة عُمان  واليمن.ومن الغرب البحر الأحمر.
تميزت شبه الجزيرة العربية بموقعها الإستراتيجي بين ثلاث قارات كبرى وتقع  في النصف الشمالي للكرة الأرضية موطنا للعديد من الحضارات، ومهداً للرسالات  السماوية. فقد ازدهرت داخلَ حدود المملكة حضارات ذُكر بعضها بالقرآن  الكريم مثل مدين، بالإضافة إلى حضارة ثمود في العلا والتي لا تزال آثارها  موجودة حتى اليوم في المنطقة المعروفة باسم مدائن صالح، وفي نجران نجد  الأخدود الذي تحدث القرآن فيه عن أصحاب الأخدود.
وفي هذه الجزيرة التي كانت ممر تجارياً هاماً وطريقاً للقوافل وفيها انتشر  الإسلام في قلب الجزيرة العربية وانتشر منها إلى سائر أرجاء العالم حتى وصل  إلى إفريقيا وآسيا وجزء من أوروبا على مدى عصور ازدهار دولة الخلافة  الإسلامية.
ومرت مئات من السنين ظهرت فيها دول، وزالت دول، وقام المسلمون بدورهم  الحضاري التاريخي، الذي عبرت عليه الحضارة الإنسانية الحديثة من عصورها  المظلمة، وانتشر الإسلام في شتى بقاع الأرض. ورغم أن ابتعاد القيادة  الزمنية عن المدينة المنورة وشبه الجزيرة العربية بوجه عام، قد أحدث  تأثيرات كان لها دورها فيما وقع بعد ذلك من أحداث فالأراضي المقدسة ظلت  مقصداً للحجاج والمعتمرين والزائرين.  *تاريخ المملكة العربية السعودية*
في عهد الأمير محمد بن سعود ظهرت الدعوة السلفية وشعارها أن لا إله إلا  الله محمد رسول الله داعية ً للتوحيد الخالص والتخلص مما يرى بأنه من  الشركيات والبدع، ظهرت هذه الدعوة في نجد تحت حكم آل سعود والشيخ محمد بن  عبد الوهاب كان الأول في الدرعية وأستمر توسع إمارة الدرعية حتى شمل كامل  مناطق، في عام ١٨١٨م - ١٢٣٣ هجرية توجه الجيش القديم المكون من الجنود  الألبان بأمر محمد علي باشا ولكنه لم يستمر فيها سوى سنة وبعض السنة، ثم  عاد إليها مرة أخرى بعد وفاة أخيه عبد الله بن فيصل، وكان ذلك عام 1306 هـ /  1888م. ودخل الميدان في هذه الفترة الأمير محمد بن رشيد أمير حائل إذ ذاك  الذي بسط سيطرته على شطر كبير من الجزيرة العربية وكانت الحكومة العثمانية  في الاستانة تدعمه بقوة للوقوف في وجه آل سعود. وانتهت الفترة الثانية  لولاية الامام عبد الرحمن الفيصل بمغادرته الرياض مع عائلته فتوجه إلى قطر  ثم إلى البحرين ثم إلى الكويت وكان بين أفراد أسرته أحد أولاده عبد العزيز  الذي كان في العقد الثاني من عمره. وما ان وصل عبد العزيز مع والده إلى  الكويت حتى بدأ يفكر في العودة إلى الرياض. 
    * استطاع الملك عبد العزيز دخول الرياض في اليوم الخامس من شهر شوال  1319 هـ الموافق 17 يناير 1902م. واستطاع أن يفتح الرياض، ويتغلب على خصومه  آل رشيد, كما استطاع عبد العزيز ضم الإحساء والقطيف وباقي بلدان نجد  والحجاز على ايدي الاخوان بقيادة سلطان بن بجاد بين 1913-1926.وأصبح عبد  العزيز في الثامن من يناير 1926 ملكاَ للحجاز، وعرفت المملكة بعد ذلك باسم  مملكة الحجاز ونجد وملحقاتها. وفي عام 1934 اندلعت حرب مع اليمن انتهت بضم  إقليم عسير وجزءمن صحراء الربع الخالي. وصدر في عام 23 سبتمبر 1932 ميلادي  21 جمادي الثانية 1351هجري المرسوم الملكي بتوحيد مقاطعات الدولة التي  تحولت بمقتضى هذا المرسوم إلى المملكة العربية السعودية، وأصبح هذا التاريخ  في ما بعد اليوم الوطني للمملكة. بتولى الحكم الملك عبد الله بن عبد  العزيز آل سعود وهو ملك المملكة العربية السعودية.
لم تتضح معالم قوة عبد العزيز العسكرية والتفوق السياسي من الناحية  الاقتصادية حتى اكتشاف النفط في البلاد عام 1938. برامج التطوير والتحديث,  والتي تأخرت بسبب الحرب العالمية الثانية عام 1939, وبدأت بشكل جدي عام  1946. ساهم النفط في ازدهار الاقتصاد السعودي وعقد صفقات ت جارية مع المجتمع  الدولي.                        اهلا بكم في السعودية المعلومات منقولة من الموقع الشهير ويكيبيديا والصور للامانة من موقع صديق وعزيز

----------


## gsm4maroc

احسن الله اليك

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك
اخى الكريم

----------

